# What's For Dinner?



## DJgang

Or Supper?

How about just a general chit chat thread about what you are cooking for dinner tonight ....

I'm sure some things will be a very good recipe, thus own thread worthy!





I'll go, tonight: organic pork chops (I picked up this week of Earth Fare) green beans from the garden this past summer ( with bacon grease) and butter noodles (for kiddos) 

We don't do desserts around here.....


----------



## Prepper69

I am in Houston visting with my grandson I have not seen in 6 weeks  So I decided to bring down a couple of the jars of chili beans to my daughter to try out....maybe hoping to get her interested in canning 

Last night I bought some sausage from the store.....cooked up some rice and heated the beans....They were a HIT !!! Everyone loved them  Dont think I got her interested in canning though :/ But I have more beans at home that need to be canned next time I pull the canner out...which will be next weekend 

Dinner tonight...going out to eat with a friend


----------



## goshengirl

I like these kinds of threads. 

Although for me, dinner tonight was really, really easy. We had a basketball game to go to south of the border (KY), so we had pizza on the way.


----------



## BrendaLee

We had ham and scalloped potatoes! Our local grocery store is doing some remodeling and had their spiral hams marked $7 off! I got five hams for just over $5 each!


----------



## AuroraHawk

Lunch was leftover shrimp fettuccine alfredo and Davis didn't want anything for supper so I scrambled some eggs and diced ham. Added a couple of drops of Tabasco Sauce, dried chives and parsley. Yummy! I haven't made that in ages.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Yesterday had a pot of ham and bean soup on all day. It was delicious. On the other hand, wanted some cornbread to go with it but wanted more of a moist cornbread than a cake like (recipe I use) got on a recipe site, this cornbread had all kinds of good reviews. The only thing was it took Jiffy Cornbread Mix. I dont buy stuff like that, so I looked up another recipe for a make at home Jiffy Mix and mixed it up ad made the recipe. The nicest thing I can say about that cornbread... %^*($%^$%^p in the garbage it went. Tonight quinoa with mushrooms.


----------



## Genevieve

I don't cook on saturdays at all. I cook every meal all the other days but on saturdays we go out for breakfast and then lately we've been getting the sampler platter from Buffalo Wild Wings. Hubby has a tall cold one while he waits for them. Lunch on saturday is whatever you can find lol We used to get pizza or sometimes a hoagie (subs). I've been wanting some chinese lately but hubby doesn't want to even try it ( big goof).


----------



## majmill

Indian curry with homemade whole wheat pita and pears for dessert. It's an aquired taste! yum,yum! Sat. is the day I have the most time to cook.


----------



## DJgang

Already planning ahead: tomorrow, Sunday, going to put a chicken on to roast.

Today: we went on a little venture and ended up at a little burger dive in Tennessee...it definitely stuck to my ribs and so everyone was on their own tonight if they wanted more.


----------



## memrymaker

lilmissy0740 said:


> Yesterday had a pot of ham and bean soup on all day. It was delicious. On the other hand, wanted some cornbread to go with it but wanted more of a moist cornbread than a cake like (recipe I use) got on a recipe site, this cornbread had all kinds of good reviews. The only thing was it took Jiffy Cornbread Mix. I dont buy stuff like that, so I looked up another recipe for a make at home Jiffy Mix and mixed it up ad made the recipe. The nicest thing I can say about that cornbread... %^*($%^$%^p in the garbage it went. Tonight quinoa with mushrooms.


I have a honey cornbread muffin recipe that is amazing. It is smooth, without the grittiness. I can post if you are interested. I made muffins the first time (as called for), but decided to double and make in a 9x9 dish next time! It will definitely add some more YUM to my next chili night.


----------



## Friknnewguy

Two wonderful words .......FISH TACOS !!!


----------



## dlharris

memrymaker said:


> I have a honey cornbread muffin recipe that is amazing. It is smooth, without the grittiness. I can post if you are interested. I made muffins the first time (as called for), but decided to double and make in a 9x9 dish next time! It will definitely add some more YUM to my next chili night.


I love cornbread! I would love the recipe! My DH doesn't like cornbread due to the grittiness and so I don't make often for just me. Maybe I could get him hooked with this one!?


----------



## goshengirl

memrymaker said:


> I have a honey cornbread muffin recipe that is amazing. It is smooth, without the grittiness. I can post if you are interested.


I'm interested!


----------



## Nobody

I made a vat of spaghetti (with meat) and whole wheat pasta....yum yum.

Now in regards to cornbread, it is good just about any way you make it. You can make a meal of it by putting in some cream corn, grated cheese, green chiles and some chile and baking. Very filling.. The only thing better is with a big pot of mustard greens. 

When I was younger, we would take and slice it, put butter on it and cover with cane syrup for a good sweet finish.


----------



## stayingthegame

had enchiladas, re fried beans and rice a roni ( dh's choice).


----------



## lilmissy0740

memrymaker said:


> I have a honey cornbread muffin recipe that is amazing. It is smooth, without the grittiness. I can post if you are interested. I made muffins the first time (as called for), but decided to double and make in a 9x9 dish next time! It will definitely add some more YUM to my next chili night.


Oh yes, I will take it. I love cornbread. Hubby won't eat, that's ok... More for me. The grit doesn't matter to me.


----------



## memrymaker

OK - here it is... Hope you all like it. 

Total Time: 25 min 
Prep: 10 min
Cook: 15 min
Yield: 12 muffins
Level: Easy

Ingredients
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup whole milk
2 large eggs
1/2 stick butter, melted
1/4 cup honey

Special equipment: paper muffin cups and a 12-cup muffin tin

Directions
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

Into a large bowl, mix the cornmeal, flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt. In another bowl, whisk together the whole milk, eggs, butter, and honey. Add the wet to the dry ingredients and stir until just mixed.

Place muffin paper liners in a 12-cup muffin tin. Evenly divide the cornbread mixture into the papers. Bake for 15 minutes, until golden.


----------



## memrymaker

lilmissy0740 said:


> Oh yes, I will take it. I love cornbread. Hubby won't eat, that's ok... More for me. The grit doesn't matter to me.


He MIGHT eat this one - it really is yummy. I love cornbread (texture) and some grit, but it usually has too much for me. This one is sweet and smooth with a small amount of grit.


----------



## Genevieve

tonight I'm making beef stirfry with sesame ginger sauce over rice. had leftover cooked beef I needed to use up.

I'm getting hungry for some bean soup with rivels lol


----------



## dlharris

memrymaker said:


> OK - here it is... Hope you all like it.
> 
> Total Time: 25 min
> Prep: 10 min
> Cook: 15 min
> Yield: 12 muffins
> Level: Easy
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 cup yellow cornmeal
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1/2 cup granulated sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup whole milk
> 2 large eggs
> 1/2 stick butter, melted
> 1/4 cup honey
> 
> Special equipment: paper muffin cups and a 12-cup muffin tin
> 
> Directions
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
> 
> Into a large bowl, mix the cornmeal, flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt. In another bowl, whisk together the whole milk, eggs, butter, and honey. Add the wet to the dry ingredients and stir until just mixed.
> 
> Place muffin paper liners in a 12-cup muffin tin. Evenly divide the cornbread mixture into the papers. Bake for 15 minutes, until golden.


Thank you! Sounds great! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## adcantor

I made one of the iron chefs recipe for oxtail. It's amazing. I make it all the time. Freezes/reheats very well. 

I also ate a $4 lasagna MRE. Not so amazing. 

And yes, I am a pig. Haha.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Last night we had chicken and dumplins, cheesy smashed taters, and a brownie/banana split concoction. My toddler kept exclaiming Mmm, and rubbing his belly. So I think I did good, lol.


----------



## ksmama10

Leftover chili!


----------



## Enchant18

I had to get creative after mounds of dental work and am primarily on a applesauce diet, so I made soup
2 cans chicken
Can mushrooms
Bouillon
Dehydrated celery and carrots
Pastina 
I ran through food processor and cooked. Turned out great and used food storage!


----------



## DJgang

I made a soupy conconction : 

Chicken that I had roasted previously. 
Chicken broth that I had started a few days ago.
Can of tomatoes and peppers
Cajun seasoning
Four handfuls of brown and white rice
A little water

Cooked it this afternoon on wood stove. It's so cold here for Alabama, high got up to 40.

Thats it: kids and hubby liked it.


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> I made a soupy conconction :
> 
> Chicken that I had roasted previously.
> Chicken broth that I had started a few days ago.
> Can of tomatoes and peppers
> Cajun seasoning
> Four handfuls of brown and white rice
> A little water
> 
> Cooked it this afternoon on wood stove. It's so cold here for Alabama, high got up to 40.
> 
> Thats it: kids and hubby liked it.


DJ, the flag being upside down, does that mean you are in distress?
vract:


----------



## *Andi

Catfish (from our last fishing trip) w/homemade tartar sauce.
Mixed soup beans with corn bread.
homemade slaw.

Good eating ...


----------



## Jason

Tonight we went out to eat. My folks take us out for birthdays to the restaurant of the birthday person' choice, and mine was last week so I picked Eat N Park. I got a grilled chicken sandwich and the salad bar. I love that place.


----------



## Friknnewguy

I made MEATLOAF !


----------



## Nobody

Yes, the flag flying upside is down is a symbol of distress....one of my camp neighbors decided he would fly his flag upside down after the current president got elected. It stayed that way for about a week until he had a visit from the harbor patrol who visited him asking if he was in distress. 

He cited his reason and they talked for a few minutes and he was told to either remove the flag or fly right side up since he was not in any physical distress. 

BTW....left over spaghetti.


----------



## goshengirl

We had pot roast tonight. With mashed potatoes (the add water and heat kind - rotating food storage). And rice-a-roni (also rotating food storage). 

Yeah, kind of an odd combination, chicken rice-a-roni with beef pot roast. But we tend to think that pot roast goes with anything, and that chicken rice-a-roni goes with anything, so it works for us.


----------



## mojo4

Were on vaca so we has roasted veggies and salmon. Quite tasty.


----------



## Jason

Tonight I had leftover pork loin and some herb roasted baby carrots. For something sweet I had a Yoplait fat free yogurt and a handfull of strawberries.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Homemade beef stew with roasted garlic and Italian seasoning for an experiment. REALLY good if you like Italian seasoning.


----------



## *Andi

As we were putting up (canning) the pork, we had to try the tenderlion ... you know ... To make sure it was good. 

Other than that, I had a veggie/fruit/cheese plate to munch on.


----------



## memrymaker

Tonight was a breakfast dinner. I love these and so I tried a new recipe for hashbrown/egg/bacon casserole, but it wasn't really as good as I thought it would be. I am frustrated. :gaah: 

Oh well, I will stick with frozen hashbrowns - NOT use fresh. I got cut about 6 times by the grater and then the dish tasted like the raw potatoes. I thought it would be nice to use the "real" potato but now in retrospect, maybe the juices (taste and extra liquid) messed with the intended recipe results! 

Lots of casseroles in the sea...


----------



## Prepper69

Well after a long day of being a vendor at a craft fair and my sciatic nerve killing me...I did NOT feel like cooking at all....so....thank God I have started to prepare for my family.....

I opened up 
2 jars of Chili Beans
1 jar of the raw packed hamburger
1 jar of the pre cooked hamburger

made 2 cups of rice and some cornbread

OMG I AM STUFFED  

Out of 4 of us 3 of us like the hamburger that was pre cooked...had the taste and texture more of hamburger more than the other. The other was good I would just prefer the pre cooked one...it is a bit more more to can it that way but really wont make a difference if the SHTF...it will be food 

Now for dessert......cake in a jar  We tried the chocolate last night and it was FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!! So tonight....chocolate and strawberry


----------



## PackerBacker

memrymaker said:


> Tonight was a breakfast dinner. I love these and so I tried a new recipe for hashbrown/egg/bacon casserole, but it wasn't really as good as I thought it would be. I am frustrated. :gaah:
> 
> Oh well, I will stick with frozen hashbrowns - NOT use fresh. I got cut about 6 times by the grater and then the dish tasted like the raw potatoes. I thought it would be nice to use the "real" potato but now in retrospect, maybe the juices (taste and extra liquid) messed with the intended recipe results!
> 
> Lots of casseroles in the sea...


Try canned potatoes.


----------



## DJgang

PackerBacker said:


> Try canned potatoes.


Yeah merrymaker, sounded like your potatoes needed to be sorta cooked before putting in the casserole.

Tonight: chili


----------



## DJgang

Nobody said:


> Yes, the flag flying upside is down is a symbol of distress....one of my camp neighbors decided he would fly his flag upside down after the current president got elected. It stayed that way for about a week until he had a visit from the harbor patrol who visited him asking if he was in distress.
> 
> He cited his reason and they talked for a few minutes and he was told to either remove the flag or fly right side up since he was not in any physical distress.
> 
> BTW....left over spaghetti.


Guess that I better not put my flag upside down at the lake house huh? Probably get a visit from the water patrol. :wave:


----------



## memrymaker

Right, I was thinking of the frozen hashbrowns from the grocers freezer when I made the dish. They don't look cooked, but they obviously have had some "processing" before they are bagged. Thanks guys!


----------



## PackerBacker

memrymaker said:


> Right, I was thinking of the frozen hashbrowns from the grocers freezer when I made the dish. They don't look cooked, but they obviously have had some "processing" before they are bagged. Thanks guys!


If you parboil them they will likely turn out the way you want them.


----------



## Rainy13

tonight is German sausage and waffles.... i would really like to just go out to eat, but no extra money for that...


----------



## Utahnprepper

Nothin...poor me.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Steamed broccoli and carrots in the rice cooker tray, (with rice cooking underneath for tomorrow). Cheesy smashed taters, oven roasted butternut squash, and some sugar cookies with sprinkles.


----------



## Magus

Ham chunks and cheese over toast.


----------



## PackerBacker

Storage supper.

Chicken pot pie.


----------



## Jason

Veggie stir fry from Aldi's with chicken and brown rice added.


----------



## Rainy13

Stuffed meat pizza from Papa Murphy's...it wasn't planned but since we have a snowstorm coming we decided it would be okay to cheat abit today and not cook....


----------



## neldarez

yesterday had left over enchiladas that I made from scratch! I was pretty pleased with myself cuz I had never done that before, I didn't make the taco shells....tonight we're having chili that I made from scratch....I'm liking this! Also homemade bread


----------



## DJgang

Taco buffet tonight! These boys love tacos.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Pork, steamed vegetable medley, tres leche cake. Started with the tres leche cake, of course. *smile*


----------



## Prepper69

Not sure for tonight yet....but...

last night

open a qt jar of can whole chicken breasts...warmed up
made some rice
steamed some broccoli....and...

OMG it was awesome!! The chicken was perfect!!

I am so loving canning stuff...it is great!!!


----------



## mma800

Made a slow cooked bolognese sauce today. Will have that with rigatoni, salad and garlic bread. Yum!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Got some corn, red taters, and conecuh sausage boilin. Bout to dump in some shrimp and crawfish I picked up earlier. Stomache is growling already.


----------



## PackerBacker

Deep fried chicken thighs tonight.


----------



## cnsper

Pot Luck... It is luck if you guess what is in it... LOL

5 different kinds of beans
Corn
Sweet potatoes
Meat
Tomato sauce
Seasonings....

Comes out looking like a chili and tasting better.


----------



## webeable

Chicken, and dressing. Broc and cheese or another veggie. Dinner fit for a king and queen


----------



## Tank_Girl

8thDayStranger said:


> Got some corn, red taters, and conecuh sausage boilin. Bout to dump in some shrimp and crawfish I picked up earlier. Stomache is growling already.
> 
> View attachment 4248


That just looks gorgeous! YUM.


----------



## dlharris

Who says you can't cook in a semi? Broccoli, linguine and turkey sausage. Healthy and yummy!


----------



## DJgang

I made this new sauce (to me) that I am loving on almost everything....

One onion chopped, one garlic (or more if ya like)

One can of coconut milk

TB of brown sugar and 

Ginger, cinnamon, turmeric, cummin, and black pepper to you taste.

I froze most of it in ice tray to make individual serving sizes. 

I baked chicken breast with it the other day and also tried it on some turnip greens. Yum!


----------



## mma800

Ended up with an extra kid tonight and no dinner ideas so.....

PANCAKES !!

It's been ages since we did pancakes for dinner. All the kids were sticky and happy!


----------



## mma800

Me again!
Snowed in again today. Made chili and 3 loaves of bread yesterday.

Any thoughts for tonight's dinner? Freezer is full.

Thanks


----------

